# Valles Caldera National Preserve, NM



## jabird56 (Sep 18, 2020)

For those of you that have watched the cable tv Longmire series, the ranch house was the filming location for his home.


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2020)

Very nice series. I especially like the second shot.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Sep 20, 2020)

Loved that show. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 20, 2020)

jabird56 said:


> For those of you that have watched the cable tv Longmire series, the ranch house was the filming location for his home.


That's cheating! Longmire belongs in Wyoming (I actually found myself in the area where Craig Johnson lives in Wyoming while taking one of my strange routes to Yellowstone). Those are some beautiful pictures and now I'm thinking of another place on my long list of places to visit. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## jabird56 (Sep 20, 2020)

Old Sarge said:


> That's cheating! Longmire belongs in Wyoming (I actually found myself in the area where Craig Johnson lives in Wyoming while taking one of my strange routes to Yellowstone). Those are some beautiful pictures and now I'm thinking of another place on my long list of places to visit. Thank you for posting them.



Yes it's interesting that the Longmire story line about a sheriff's office in a fictitious county in Wyoming, was actually filmed in areas in Northern New Mexico. They shot Longmire in areas of Santa Fe, Las Vegas (NM), and Red River. The Red Pony scenes were shot at the Mine Shaft Tavern in Madrid NM. Of note the country town scenes at the end of the movie Wild Hogs were also shot in the town of Madrid, NM. The preserve is just south of Los Alamos, NM.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 20, 2020)

Hollywood being less than authentic? That would be as preposterous as filming _Last of the Mohicans_ in North Carolina rather than in upstate New York...


----------



## SteveC (Sep 20, 2020)

Or the original Red Dawn in New Mexico (Las Vegas for the town scenes) instead of in Colorado.


----------

